# Game Thread: Kings vs Timberwolves April 3, 2005



## Pejavlade

<center>








<center> *VS*
<center>









*<center> ARCO ARENA*
<center>









*<center>Probable Lineups*





































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner





































Troy Hudson/Trenton Hassell/Latrell Sprewell/Kevin Garnett/Michael Olowokandi

*<center>Previous Game's*
*<center> KINGS 128 CAVALIERS 109*
<center>Box Score 

*<center> SUNS 107 TIMBERWOLVES 98  * 
<center>Box Score 

*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Kevin Garnett*









*<center>PPG 22.3
<center>RPG 13.7
<center>APG 5.60
<center>Last Game Stats: 34min/15pts/15reb/3ast/2stl/1blk*

*<center> Kenny Thomas*









*<center>PPG 12.2
<center>RPG 7.20
<center>APG 2.00
<center>Last Game Stats: 31min/18pts/8reb/4ast/1stl/1blk*


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Just force them to give the ball to Sprewell and he will win it for us


----------



## Pejavlade

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Just force them to give the ball to Sprewell and he will win it for us


HAhah. I'd say hes a bit streaky also but, when hes on he can carry the Timberwolves. Also Hassell is know to give Peja some trouble defensively, but hopefully Peja rides his momentum from the Cavs game and really makes Hassell work hard on D, while scoring 28pts :biggrin:.

Game Prediction

Kings 112
Timberwolves 102

Peja 28pts 6rebs 4asts 2stl
Skinner 13pts 14rebs
Bibby 21pts 9asts

KG 21pts 11reb 5asts


----------



## ChristopherJ

Good game thread.

I don't see Skinner or Thomas being able to contain KG and therefore Minnesota should win.

*Prediction*

T-Wolves 106
Kings 97


----------



## Twix

^But no one could really stop KG, soo...:laugh:

I think this is a bigger game for Wolves only because this is their last hope for the playoffs? 

But then again, it's also a big game for Kings because if we beat the Wolves, our magic number is 1! 

I hope ARCO is loud and gives the team a big boost to help the team win.
I hope the Kings players play with lots of effort, score, play D, rebound and limit TOs. It's hard to stop KG, so stop his teammates and just make sure KG have tough shots. If Kings do this, it'll be a great victory!!

BIG GAME!!! GO KINGS!!!! :banana: 

PS: So Cassell haven't being starting lately, huh?


----------



## Hibachi!

Nice thread!! Going to give this one to the Kings... Even though we have NO answer for KG, I think the Kings will take them out, they will be quicker, more athletic, and better than the Wolves (Who woulda thunk?)

Kings - 104
Wolves - 96


----------



## underhill_101

nice game thread pejavlade... im picking the kings to win this one
my prediction

*kings 109*
twolves 97

peja 29/5/3
KG 21/13/6


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> ^But no one could really stop KG, soo...:laugh:
> 
> I think this is a bigger game for Wolves only because this is their last hope for the playoffs?
> 
> But then again, it's also a big game for Kings because if we beat the Wolves, our magic number is 1!
> 
> I hope ARCO is loud and gives the team a big boost to help the team win.
> I hope the Kings players play with lots of effort, score, play D, rebound and limit TOs. It's hard to stop KG, so stop his teammates and just make sure KG have tough shots. If Kings do this, it'll be a great victory!!
> 
> BIG GAME!!! GO KINGS!!!! :banana:
> 
> PS: So Cassell haven't being starting lately, huh?


I know I will be loud. This game will be televised on ABC in the morning. Nothing like waking up at 9 to watch a Kings game. :rock:


----------



## Peja Vu

The Kings need to put the final nail in the T-Wolves season and pay them back for knocking them out of the playoffs last year:yes:

Kings 107
T-Wolves 95


----------



## Pejavlade

*OT:* Has anyone seen this website? http://www.ezekielbearsports.com/bbs/showthread.php?t=3145

All they do is flame on Peja, it makes me sick.



> now, once Peja is traded, whenever he comes back to ARCO all I want to hear is OVERRATED chants, LOL


And look at some of thier signature. :hurl:


----------



## Peja Vu

-T-Wolves board game thread 

-vBookie Event: Timberwolves @ Kings (-3) 4/3/05 (NBA Game)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> *OT:* Has anyone seen this website? http://www.ezekielbearsports.com/bbs/showthread.php?t=3145
> 
> All they do is flame on Peja, it makes me sick.
> 
> 
> 
> And look at some of thier signature. :hurl:


Noballs Peja?? What the hell. :nonono:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

My predictions:

Kings 109
Wolves 100

Peja(withballs) :laugh: 29pts 9rbds
KG 32pts 17rbds


----------



## rafsox04

This will be a great game as the Kings and Timberwolves go head to head. The Kings have an obvious advantage in depth and at almost every position except PF. At PG, you have Mike Bibby and Troy Hudson, with the obvious advantage for the Kings as Bibby reads the play beautifully and plays the ball so easily. At SG, Cuttino Mobley takes on Trenton Hassell, i give the advantage again to the Kings as Mobley is a proven veteran and Hassell has been a career benchwarmer. At SF, Peja will throw down against Latrell Sprewell and obviously the advantage bar is on the Kings side since Peja has height and his amazing shooting ability. There is no chance for Kenny Thomas to keep up with Kevin Garnett who is arguabley the best player in the NBA. This could be the one area which could lead the T-Wolves to victory as Garnett can drive over Thomas. At C, the incumbent Michael Olowakandi is too slow for Brian Skinner but does have a size advantage which makes this an even battle. THe gamebreaker will likely be the ability of Bibby to find Peja who needs to shoot the lights out. If Sprewell can pressure Peja and shut him down and Garnett can drive to the hoop it will be a T-Wolves victory. All in all I doubt this will occur and I am predicting a 96-89 victory for the Kings with Peja getting 23 points and Bibby gaining 10 assists. Garnett will lead the T-Wolves with 29 points and 13 rebounds in the loss to Sacramento.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

> I don't see Skinner or Thomas being able to contain KG and therefore Minnesota should win.
> 
> Prediction
> 
> T-Wolves 106
> Kings 97


I seem to recall you predicting a cavs victory as well


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

rafsox04 said:


> This will be a great game as the Kings and Timberwolves go head to head. The Kings have an obvious advantage in depth and at almost every position except PF. At PG, you have Mike Bibby and Troy Hudson, with the obvious advantage for the Kings as Bibby reads the play beautifully and plays the ball so easily. At SG, Cuttino Mobley takes on Trenton Hassell, i give the advantage again to the Kings as Mobley is a proven veteran and Hassell has been a career benchwarmer. At SF, Peja will throw down against Latrell Sprewell and obviously the advantage bar is on the Kings side since Peja has height and his amazing shooting ability. There is no chance for Kenny Thomas to keep up with Kevin Garnett who is arguabley the best player in the NBA. This could be the one area which could lead the T-Wolves to victory as Garnett can drive over Thomas. At C, the incumbent Michael Olowakandi is too slow for Brian Skinner but does have a size advantage which makes this an even battle. THe gamebreaker will likely be the ability of Bibby to find Peja who needs to shoot the lights out. If Sprewell can pressure Peja and shut him down and Garnett can drive to the hoop it will be a T-Wolves victory. All in all I doubt this will occur and I am predicting a 96-89 victory for the Kings with Peja getting 23 points and Bibby gaining 10 assists. Garnett will lead the T-Wolves with 29 points and 13 rebounds in the loss to Sacramento.


Great analysis man. :yes: 

Stick around. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I seem to recall you predicting a cavs victory as well


He is a Suns fan after all :biggrin: . Maybe if there was some kind of catch like most fourms are doing, Predict the score and win a certin amount of points people would take it more seriously.


----------



## ChristopherJ

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I seem to recall you predicting a cavs victory as well


I was joking to piss of Pejavlade.


----------



## Bobot

Even though Sacramento has no answer for KG, Minnesota is just not a good enough all around team to beat Sac.

*Prediction*

*Sac 105*
T-Wolves 96


----------



## socco

We need this game WAY more than you guys. Let's hope (come on, you can root against your team for once) that the Wolves come out and play like that. I'm gonna be positive and say the Wolves will win 97-91.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

q said:


> We need this game WAY more than you guys. Let's hope (come on, you can root against your team for once) that the Wolves come out and play like that. I'm gonna be positive and say the Wolves will win 97-91.


I think both teams need but I get what you're saying. You guys are trying to stay in the playoffs while we will and by losing will only go down a playoff spot.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

This month in Kings history 



> With Reggie Theus contributing 21 points and 18 assists, the Kings routed the Phoenix Suns 119-100 and secured a Western Conference playoff berth in their first season in Sacramento.
> 
> Mike Woodson and Otis Thorpe scored 18 each for the Kings, who eventually locked up the No. 7 seed. But while there was excitement in the Kings' locker room, there also were suspicions of what the Suns were up to.
> 
> Trailing the San Antonio Spurs by two games with five to go for the final playoff spot, Phoenix coach John MacLeod decided to allow "our younger guys to play, to see what they can do."
> 
> The prevailing thought was the Suns wanted to avoid the last playoff spot and a quick ouster against the defending champion Los Angeles Lakers.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Joe D's countdown 



> Monday, the latest inductees will be announced for the Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame. It's not the NBA Hall of Fame, so lifetime basketball achievement is considered. We look at three former NBA players and one ex-coach worthy of inclusion.


Click on the link to read more.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Webber, Divac look forward to reunion 



> omeday, Vlade Divac and Chris Webber will be teammates again, if for just a moment amid applause and adulation while watching their jerseys retired and hoisted into the thin air of a sparkling new Arco Arena III.
> 
> OK, at least part of that isn't a pipe dream for Kings fans and followers.
> 
> The former Kings captains acknowledged last week that there's a sense of irony that two life-sized cutouts of their likenesses rest in the back tunnel of Arco, seemingly stashed away to clear room. They said the next time they'll be side by side will bring what Webber called "great closure" to their Kings experiences.
> 
> Webber came through Arco as a visitor for the first time in seven seasons Monday, and Divac could be in uniform when his Los Angeles Lakers play at Arco next Sunday. Or he could be in street clothes, as he has most of the season with a bad back, which, if it doesn't improve, likely will end his career.











Practicing with the Philadelphia 76ers has been an issue for Chris Webber.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Adelman wants to see some fire from Kings 



> The words "passion" and "urgency" continue to spill out of coach Rick Adelman's mouth as his Kings inch toward their seventh straight Western Conference playoff berth.
> 
> The coach says his team needs more of both qualities to maximize its potential. But at least the Kings, barring the most ill-timed losing streak in memory, will be in the playoffs despite injuries, adversity and monumental trades.
> 
> They're in far better shape than their opponent today, the Minnesota Timberwolves, who need luck surpassing lottery-winner status to return to the postseason.
> 
> *The Kings (45-29) lead Houston (44-29) by a half-game for the fifth spot in the West. They also still can reach 50 victories by winning five of their final eight contests. Four of those games will be against teams with plus.-500 records: Minnesota, Seattle and two against Phoenix.*
> 
> Sacramento, which is 18-19 on the road, also has a chance to finish above .500 away from Arco with games against Portland, the Los Angeles Lakers, Utah and Phoenix.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Wayman Tisdale: Trading baselines for bass guitars 



> Call it a smooth transition, that little move Wayman Tisdale made when he traded a basketball for a bass guitar.
> 
> It didn't matter that people questioned him, wondering why a successful NBA player would spend so much time messing with music. Tisdale simply believed in his talent.
> 
> His faith paid big dividends. Tisdale's first four CDs earned top-10 status on Billboard's contemporary jazz charts, including his latest, "Hang Time," which offers a blend of funk, old-school cool and R&B.
> 
> Music was Tisdale's first love, stealing his heart before basketball came calling for a 12-year NBA career that ended in 1997 and included a six-year run with the Kings, from 1989 to 1994.
> 
> He fell in love with the bass as a kid in his church in Tulsa, Okla., where he lives. While playing with the Kings, the 6-foot-9 power forward formed a jazz combo known as "The Fifth Quarter."











Wayman Tisdale still hits the road for work these days, but the former power forward, who spent about half of his 12-year NBA career with the Kings, draws crowds with his musical talents.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

LaSalle Thompson: Custom-made new career 



> More than 50 wheel rims in the showroom window greet a visitor to T&T Motorsports, a customized car shop nestled between a 7-Eleven and an oil change business at a busy Citrus Heights intersection.
> 
> Inside, the tall, muscular man in the tan slacks, black leather jacket and black hat prepares for another day at the office.
> 
> As the rain falls, 6-foot-9 LaSalle Thompson, 43, juggles a few phone calls with a conversation on athletes and retirement.
> 
> He has plenty to share.
> 
> *The former Kings power forward played with Magic Johnson's touring team, served as coach and general manager for the San Diego WildFire of the revived, short-lived American Basketball Association - firing himself as coach during the 2000-01 season - and dabbled in the used-car business.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Minnesota (38-35) at Sacramento (45-29) 3:30 pm EDT 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- With their playoff hopes fading, the Minnesota Timberwolves look to notch their sixth win in seven games Sunday when they visit the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> The Timberwolves had their five-game winning streak snapped Friday, dropping a 107-98 decision to the Phoenix Suns. Wally Szczerbiak scored 18 points and Kevin Garnett added 15 and 15 rebounds, but Minnesota was outscored, 16-6, over the final 4:47.
> 
> They will conclude a three-game road trip against the Kings, who have won three in a row at home.
> 
> Sacramento, which holds a one-half game lead over Houston for fifth place in the West, is coming off a 128-109 victory Friday over the Cleveland Cavaliers. Mike Bibby, Peja Stojakovic and Cuttino Mobley scored 22 points apiece as the Kings posted their highest scoring output of the season.
> 
> Minnesota will attempt to claim the season series for the second consecutive campaign after taking two of the first three meetings this season. In the only matchup here, Garnett collected 28 points and 16 rebounds as the Wolves posted a 121-110 triumph on November 28 - their third straight regular season win at ARCO Arena.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Can't wait for the game to start. :clap: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Twix

Here's my prediction: 
Kings 97
Timberwolves 91

Pedja with 29 pts
Bibby with 10 assists!
Skinner with 2 blocks 

GO KINGS!


----------



## Dodigago

I think skinner will do just fine vs. KG


----------



## Twix

q said:


> We need this game WAY more than you guys. Let's hope (come on, you can root against your team for once) that the Wolves come out and play like that. I'm gonna be positive and say the Wolves will win 97-91.


I post earlier in this thread that this game is bigger for Wolves.

But sorry, I can't root against the Kings!


----------



## Peja Vu

If we win this one, our magic number to make the playoffs is 1 game!

KG scores, KT scores.

2-2 early.


----------



## Pejavlade

Oh my god, there showing Dallas vs Cavs on ABC.  I cant belive this.


----------



## Pejavlade

Slow start by Kings down 10-5 6:30 left in first quater. KG is having his way with Kings so far. 3-3fg.


----------



## Pejavlade

14-12 Timberwolves lead. Latrell was called for his first personal foul, Sacramento use a full timeout. 4:58 remaning in 1st quater.


----------



## socco

One thing is very obvious from the first quarter, one of these teams has teh ability to shoot the basketball and have it go in the hoop while the other team simply has the ability to shoot the basketball, actually making it is a whole other story though. Even though the Wolves have a higher percentage, it seems like the Kings can make shots when they really want to, the Wolves can't.


----------



## Peja Vu

25-20 after 1 quarter.


----------



## Pejavlade

End of First

Kings 25
Wolves 20

Bibby 8pts 4reb 3ast
Peja 8pts 2reb 1ast (3-4fg)


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Loved that hussle on the boards.


----------



## Pejavlade

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Loved that hussle on the boards.


Yep, Dairus and Maurice are doing a great job getting 2nd chance points.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Pejavlade said:


> Yep, Dairus and Maurice are doing a great job getting 2nd chance points.


And 3rd chance points


----------



## socco

10 offensive rebounds in less than 15 minutes. Ugggh


----------



## Pejavlade

We are doing a good job on the boards but, Timberwolves are getting buckets to easy they are shooting around 54% while the Kings only above 35. Luckily for us we are able to get those boards and convert on 2nd chance points but we seriously need to buckle up and play some D.


----------



## NR 1

GO KINGS :banana: 
Why is Peja on the bench from the start of 2 quarter?
Is he ok?


----------



## Pejavlade

NR 1 said:


> GO KINGS :banana:
> Why is Peja on the bench from the start of 2 quarter?
> Is he ok?


Hey, good to see a new face around here. I dont think he is hurt but I think both clubs are giving thier starters some rest to start the 2nd quater, i would think Peja will be back on the floor anytime now.


----------



## Pejavlade

I love the hustle Maurice is giving us right now couple of buckets of offensive rebounds. :clap: We need to contain Sam hes carrying the Wolves right now.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

The Old Sam Cassell is back. Sam can be really dangerous in the playoffs too. Garnett isnt even in the game right now.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Someone put a body on Cassell ... ok Mo cant gaurd him... try Mobley ?


----------



## Pejavlade

DaBigTicketKG21 said:


> The Old Sam Cassell is back. Sam can be really dangerous in the playoffs too. Garnett isnt even in the game right now.


Sam, Candyman, Kg are 13/15 from the field. Kings really need to get a active body on Sam hes scored Wolves last few buckets.


----------



## Pejavlade

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Someone put a body on Cassell ... ok Mo cant gaurd him... try Mobley ?


I think Eddie House could do a good job he has quick feet and is pretty quick.


----------



## Pejavlade

Candyman and Kg enter the game lets see if we sub in Skinner and Kenny for some size.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Willamson and Skinner in at the same time


----------



## Pejavlade

Ones again we are getting offensive rebounds but on the other end we are slouching. Timberwolves are close to 60% from the field this is not acceptable. Hopefully Skinner provides us with much need D.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja 2nd missed freethrow of the game :eek8: .


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

LOL we had 5 chances and 0 points.


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow about 3 offensive rebounds and we still couldn't get a bucket.


----------



## socco

Good googly moogly, 20 freaking offensive rebounds in the 1st half, and there's still a minute left. PATHETIC!!!!


----------



## NR 1

45-46


----------



## NR 1

47-46 HalfTime

Peja and Bibby 11pts
K.Thomas 7 and 12rbs


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Only down 1 , while shooting 32% ... And we havnt really went on our run yet... i think we will take this ... side note... what domniation on the glass with 38 rebounds to 21.


----------



## Pejavlade

Halftime
Kings 47
Wolves 46

Peja 11pts 5rebs 2ast
Bibby 11pts 3reb 4asts 1stl
Kenny 7pts 13rebs 2ast 1stl

We are doing an excellent job rebounding 40 rebounds this half, 22 which are offensive :clap: but we cant seem to finish shooting less then 33%.


----------



## NR 1

Pejavlade said:


> Halftime
> Kings 47
> Wolves 46
> 
> Peja 11pts 5rebs 2ast
> Bibby 11pts 3reb 4asts 1stl
> Kenny 7pts 13rebs 2ast 1stl
> 
> We are doing an excellent job rebounding 40 rebounds this quater, 22 which are offensive :clap: but we cant seem to finish shooting less then 33%.



you mean Wolves 47 - 46 Kings


----------



## Pejavlade

Yeah I made a mistake, I changed it. Didnt think Spree was going to score at the end. :biggrin:


----------



## NR 1

Pejavlade said:


> Yeah I made a mistake, I changed it. Didnt think Spree was going to score at the end. :biggrin:


okey..no problem man... :cheers:


----------



## Pejavlade

The halftime report with Sam. He said that Wolves can still make the playoffs and that hes feeling good right now, not a 100% but good enough to help his team. Ahmad asked him how he feels coming of the bench and he said its fine, its the coaches decision but he would like to be a starter some time soon.


----------



## socco

Huddy was shooting that? lol


----------



## Pejavlade

Wolves 6-0 run to start the 3rd :dead:.


----------



## Pejavlade

59-53 Wolves 7:13 left in 3rd. Sacramento calls full time out after a driving layup by Kevin Garnett.


----------



## NR 1

59-53


----------



## NR 1

63-57


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn ABC. They're showing Cavs and Mavs over here. :curse: 


So whats the score and how is the game going, for the guys that are watching it.


(this is the right thread)


----------



## NR 1

65-62


----------



## Pejavlade

Kenny Thomas has been a monster on the boards but hes only shooting 4-14.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Im sick of this superstar treatment... Players get away with too much stuff.


----------



## Pejavlade

Wolves in bonus they are shooting foul shoots the for the reminder of the 3rd quater.


----------



## Pejavlade

How do we miss so many easy lay-up is beyond me. Terrible shooting night ones again for the Kings.


----------



## Peja Vu

10 point lead for Minnesota...damn.


----------



## NR 1

Peja makes 2 ft his - 17pts

(74-64) :curse:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Wally Posterized Mobley! Sick Dunk!


----------



## Pejavlade

74-64 Wolves. Full timeout called. We need to sub of Cat for Daruius and get Maurice in there for a bit.


----------



## socco

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Im sick of this superstar treatment... Players get away with too much stuff.


Yeah, like going over the back of a player in the post while holding their waste as well. :curse: 


:wink:


----------



## Pejavlade

Wally world blocked Peja :uhoh: how does that happen.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn, so the wolves are leading???


:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Darius in the game now hopefully he hits some of his top of the key jumpers.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Damn, so the wolves are leading???
> 
> 
> :curse: :curse: :curse:


76-66 Wolves Ball.


----------



## NR 1

76-66


----------



## NR 1

78-66 :boohoo:


----------



## NR 1

80-66 :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow can we miss any more layups? We need House to give us a spark of the bench.


----------



## NR 1

peja hits for 83-70


----------



## Peja Vu

Going to the 4th quarter:

MIN 85
SAC 70

That is a big hole....someone needs to get hot, and fast!


----------



## Pejavlade

End of third

Kings 70
Wolves 85

Peja 21pts 7reb 2asts


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Can we comeback ? That is the question now


----------



## Pejavlade

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Can we comeback ? That is the question now


If we could hit some of our lay-ups and play some defence we can make it game ones again. Mobley and K9 have been shooting terrible today.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja has been getting warmer he ended the 3rd quater with few buckets lets see if he can catch fire.


----------



## NR 1

85-72 GO GO Kings


----------



## NR 1

88-74


----------



## Pejavlade

Mobely with a technical foul!


----------



## Peja Vu

Technical for Mobley, Hoiberg makes the free throw.

House with the layup.

91-78


----------



## NR 1

:curse:


----------



## NR 1

91-80


----------



## NR 1

91-81


----------



## Pejavlade

Corliss misses a layup.

Cat steals the ball from Sam.

Sam picks up his 3rd personal foul.

Peja hits both freethrows.

Wolve 9-point lead.

7:33 remaning.


----------



## Peja Vu

93-86 here they come!!!


----------



## NR 1

Mobley fg3/11 - cold


----------



## Pejavlade

93-86

Mobley seems fired up after that Technical Foul. Go Kings!


----------



## NR 1

100-88


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

"3 stops and 3 baskets. the game is over" - McHale


----------



## NR 1

107-94


----------



## Pejavlade

Why would Kenny argue to get the Technical foul this late?


----------



## ChristopherJ

I wonder who will win the 2500 points......


----------



## NR 1

108-98


----------



## Pejavlade

End Of Game

Kings 100
Timberwolves 112

Peja 25pts 7rebs 3asts 1blk
Bibby 19pts 4reb 4ast 1stl

Box Score


----------



## Pejavlade

KidCanada said:


> Good game thread.
> 
> I don't see Skinner or Thomas being able to contain KG and therefore Minnesota should win.
> 
> *Prediction*
> 
> T-Wolves 106
> Kings 97



Winner of 2500 points.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Winner of 2500 points.


Great. 

Money sent. :biggrin:


----------



## Twix

Darn, I got no game points!  

Our D was bad. I was happy with our rebounding effort though. I thought Kings could have won this game easily if only we had made our shots. 3rd Qtr really killed us and that was pretty much all. Wolves did what they had to do to win=Score...since Kings weren't. I think Wolves had beated Kings like 6-8 times at ARCO?? :|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Just like Q said, they needed this win more than us and they got it. 

We just gotta regroup and get better and hope we can win the rest of the games. But without Bjax and Bmiller it's going to be hard. Also Peja is not healthy yet. No matter what he says he's still not 100%. The Peja of last year will be back during the new season. :groucho:


GO KINGS!!!

And keep playing Twix.  It's just a matter of time that you'll win.


----------



## Twix

Thanks DaUnbreakableKinG! Hopefully this Tuesday will help! 


Hey pejavlade: I notice I'm in your list as "Favorite poster". Is that cause I'm a Kings fan?? :smilewink 
And nice new avatar...what is it with you always having very good-looking Pedja avatars???  :razz:


----------



## Dodigago

eh..id rather have the 6 spot anyways espically since Lewis is out indefinitly now


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Dodigago said:


> eh..id rather have the 6 spot anyways espically since Lewis is out indefinitly now


Yeah me too. I would love us to play the Sonics. Don't know what could happen but I'm tired of seeing us play the Mavs every year. :laugh:

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Thanks DaUnbreakableKinG! Hopefully this Tuesday will help!
> 
> 
> Hey pejavlade: I notice I'm in your list as "Favorite poster". Is that cause I'm a Kings fan?? :smilewink
> And nice new avatar...what is it with you always having very good-looking Pedja avatars???  :razz:


Yeah, hopefully. 

You're on his fav list because you're a very good poster and just keep doing a good job. :greatjob:

:clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

KG, Timberwolves Stomp Kings 



> SACRAMENTO, Ca., April 3 (Ticker) -- With their playoff hopes still very slim, the Minnesota Timberwolves again turned to Kevin Garnett.
> 
> Garnett scored 30 points, grabbed 13 rebounds and had six assists to lead the Timberwolves to a 112-100 triumph over the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> Minnesota (39-35) has won six of seven to move within 2 1/2 games of Memphis for the final Western Conference postseason spot. The Timberwolves have seven games left.
> 
> *Peja Stojakovic scored 25 points to lead five Kings in double figures. Mike Bibby scored 19 points, Mobley 16 and Kenny Thomas 11 with 16 rebounds for Sacramento (45-30), which fell percentage points behind Houston for sixth place in the West.*


----------



## Pejavlade

Game Photos


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings fall to Timberwolves 112-100 



> Mobley and Thomas got technical fouls in the fourth quarter for arguing. ... Sacramento outrebounded the Wolves 38-21 in the first half -- a season-high in a half for the Kings. They also fell two short of the franchise record for offensive rebounds in a half, set Jan. 25, 1986, against Portland. ... Jimmy Jam, the Minneapolis music producer who's a courtside regular at the Timberwolves' home games, watched this game from courtside seats.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

T'wolves win 4th straight in regular season at Arco 



> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) -- While the Timberwolves headed for the team bus after an impressive win over the Kings, Wally Szczerbiak recited most of the Memphis Grizzlies' remaining schedule by heart as he chatted with Ervin Johnson about Minnesota's playoff chances.
> 
> "We need Denver to beat Memphis," Szczerbiak said. "We can't relax."
> 
> The Timberwolves will need some help to earn their ninth straight playoff appearance. They also need every win they can get -- and they certainly had more passion and accuracy than their opponents in Sacramento.
> 
> "When you go on a road trip and beat Cleveland [on Friday night], you can't come back home and lose to Minnesota," Stojakovic said. "They're fighting for their playoff spot, and we have to have that same attitude. We should be fighting for our playoff spot."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kings fall to Timberwolves 112-100


I can't believe we outrebounded them in first half and still lost. :nonono:



GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Twix

Dodigago said:


> eh..id rather have the 6 spot anyways espically since Lewis is out indefinitly now


Wow...Lewis is out indefinitely now?? Things in Seattle are looking more interesting! 

And we face the Sonics next!! Kings need to WIN THAT GAME!!! GO KINGS!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Wow...Lewis is out indefinitely now?? Things in Seattle are looking more interesting!
> 
> And we face the Sonics next!! Kings need to WIN THAT GAME!!! GO KINGS!


Yeah, its very interesting. 

So tuesdays game will be a preview. :groucho:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Postgame Quotes-vs. Minnesota 



> “Minnesota is a good team. They are fighting for their playoff spot, but we have to have the same attitude fighting for our playoff spot. It doesn’t matter what position we secure. We should come with more energy.”





> “We just have to buckle down collectively as team and everybody has to play defense, individually and team defense. They were making some shots; hands were in their face. They knocked down some shots and they are playing well right now.”





> “It was really frustrating for me. I’m sure everybody is frustrated. I hope everybody is frustrated.”





> “Hopefully we can come back in here tomorrow, repair some things and get things right, because we have another good test for us against Seattle. We haven’t beaten them this year. They are a real quality team and potentially we could get matched up with them in the playoffs. So it’s going to be a test for us.”





> “We only had four assists the second half and I don’t think we were trying to force the issue too much, and (we were) not playing together – understand you can’t get it all back at once. I think they kept making shots and we continued to miss most of the game.”


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Media savvy: Montemayor has a new night game on KHTK 



> Hide the women, children and all those thin-skinned Kings fans - Tim Montemayor has finally talked his way into a nightly time slot.
> 
> Montemayor, the stentorious sports-talk radio windbag best known for his stinging criticisms of the Kings, has been handed the 9 p.m. to midnight shift at Sports 1140 (KHTK).
> 
> The new weeknight show will be launched tonight, immediately after the NCAA men's basketball championship broadcast.
> 
> Montemayor will continue to host Sports 1140's Saturday morning NBA roundtable, "The Insiders" - a show that often turns into a shoutfest, with the abrasive, contrarian Montemayor huffing and puffing the loudest of all.
> 
> *"The new show isn't going to be what 'The Insiders' is," says the man dubbed "King Killer" by a Sacramento Kings spokesman. "The Saturday show is tough - I've had to save everything I have and pound it out on one day. Being on Monday through Friday gives me a chance to air it out every night.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Arco game report: Kings' ride on seesaw continues unabated 



> Project Green Light/Red Light continues.
> 
> Inconsistency could be a feasible strategy for the Kings in a seven-game playoff series. Start with a win, then a loss, a win, a loss: hope for victory at the end, never mind the heartburn for all involved.
> 
> The Kings' stomachache has come early, though. Their 112-100 loss to a desperate Minnesota club Sunday afternoon restarted the discussion over which identity this team will retain.
> 
> "We're showing spurts of having a playoff team, then we have games like this, or (Wednesday's loss) against Detroit," guard Maurice Evans said. "We really need to establish the type of team we are heading into the playoffs. (Minnesota) played like a team with its back against the wall. We played like a team that knows it's in the playoffs."
> 
> Except that they're not. *With seven games left, the Kings remain fifth in the Western Conference, but just 5 1/2 games ahead of ninth-place Minnesota. They have won three straight once since the Chris Webber trade.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ailene Voisin: McHale has Wolves winning 



> The biggest flop since Vlade's last stand. The decade's most puzzling disappearing act. The choke job of the century. In their follow-up to a fabulous, franchise-best 2004 postseason, the Minnesota Timberwolves, aided and abetted by the tight-fisted policies of Latrell Sprewell and the chronic complaining of Sam Cassell, have been characterized as whiners and wimps, as just about everything but winners.
> 
> But look again.
> 
> The Wolves look like the Wolves.
> 
> Though barely breathing in the race for the eighth and final Western Conference playoff berth, they have won six of seven, have begun to resemble their talented, ferocious, title-contending former selves. Kevin Garnett is extending his endless arms, smothering opponents inside his lethal web. Sprewell and Cassell are erupting on cue, their contract complaints temporarily tabled. The reserves are contributing, the ball movement crisp and impressive, the defense increasingly muscular and energetic.
> 
> And over on the sideline, with bottled water in hand, stands ... Kevin McHale?
> 
> Yes, look again.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings retreating, whining 



> Despite 27 offensive rebounds, they are pushed around by the Timberwolves.
> 
> Games such as Sunday's 112-100 loss to the Minnesota Timberwolves do not bode well for the Kings if they happen to qualify for the NBA playoffs, which begin later this month.
> 
> From the start of the game at Arco Arena to its conclusion, Minnesota was the more physical team, and Sacramento did not respond favorably.
> 
> Instead of taking what they were receiving and then returning the favor and some more, the Kings collectively retreated, whined and then allowed frustration to seep in.
> 
> Forget the technical fouls on Kenny Thomas and Cuttino Mobley, who coincidentally played perhaps his poorest all-around game with Sacramento.
> 
> From Mike Bibby to Peja Stojakovic and virtually everyone else, the Kings' performance was dismal.
> 
> *"We were way too soft," Williamson said. "And that's not supposed to happen, especially on our home court."
> 
> Evans, in his first full NBA season, received his first legitimate chance to play against his former team. He said his current squad needs a mind-set adjustment.*











Minnesota forward Kevin Garnett, who scored a game-high 30 points on 11-of-14 shooting, gets around the Kings' Mike Bibby.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Postgame Quotes-vs. Minnesota 









*Kings Coach Rick Adelman:*
“We just didn’t guard them well enough the whole game. They made shots, they took turns making shots. We played hard the first half with 20 offensive rebounds, shooting 32% and one down. But in the second half it was like they continued to make shots and we got our heads down. They played like a team that really needed to win and they shot it well and executed well and we didn’t have any answer for them.” 









*Peja Stojakovic:* 
“I wouldn’t use the word frustrated, but we didn’t play good basketball and I think we didn’t shoot the ball well. We had the energy and effort in the first half. I think we really out rebounded them, but they were still in the game. The shot almost 60 percent and we shot thirty something. But in the second half, we still were making shots, but we didn’t have the kind of energy on the defensive end like we did in the first half.”









*Cuttino Mobley:* 
“We dug ourselves a hole. They shot really good from the field. Myself, Peja [Stojakovic], and Mike [Bibby] shooting like we shot, it’s kind of hard to win a game if you don’t play physical defense.”









*Mo Evans: * 
“Hopefully we can come back in here tomorrow, repair some things and get things right, because we have another good test for us against Seattle. We haven’t beaten them this year. They are a real quality team and potentially we could get matched up with them in the playoffs. So it’s going to be a test for us.”


Also read quotes from Wolves coach *Kevin McHale*, and players, *Sam Cassell* and *Michael Olowokandi*.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

T-wolves bounce Kings 



> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) - While the Timberwolves headed for the team bus after an impressive win over the Kings, Wally Szczerbiak recited most of the Memphis Grizzlies' remaining schedule by heart as he chatted with Ervin Johnson about Minnesota's playoff chances.
> 
> *"When you go on a road trip and beat Cleveland (on Friday night), you can't come back home and lose to Minnesota," Stojakovic said. "They're fighting for their playoff spot, and we have to have that same attitude.*
> 
> "We should be fighting for our playoff spot."











Minnesota Timberwolves forward Kevin Garnett, left, drives around Sacramento Kings defender Kenny Thomas during the first half in Sacramento, Calif., on Sunday.


----------

